# POLL: Scheduled for covid vaccine tomorrow



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

not political, when you are able to get the vaccine will you?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sick of being separated from friends and family I'm ready to put this behind us.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going to wait a bit but I'm pretty sure I'll get one later this winter/ spring.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

For me it depends on how much information is available when I eventually get a chance to get the vaccine. I’m thinking it will be summer 2021 at the earliest for a common citizen like myself with no special priority. I voted no on the survey as that is where my sentiments currently lie, but better facts, data, and time could convince me otherwise.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just hope we get correct accurate data, at this point I have very little faith in leaders or Bureaucracy...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe in a year after there has been time for us to see what side effects there may be.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Getting it this week. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I voted yes, with a heart condition and asthma I think it's a better bet then crossing my fingers and hoping that Covid -19 won't be serious for me. I think it's only a matter of time and everyone will have been exposed and it's a gamble either way. Roll them dice baby....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes. As soon as its offered.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like it’s going to be quite a while before it’s even offered to me.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m not going to be lining up any time soon.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

I am old enough to have gotten the swine flu shot around 1975. Never sicker in my life. No thanks.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

nope, not putting nothing in my body that they threw together in 6 months


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Never had a flu shot and sure as hell won’t have this one as well


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

That would be a hell no. I will take my chances. It has worked for 41 years and I'm just fine with that


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

With the numbers so far, how are you able to reach herd immunity?

*yes*
Votes: 54.1%
*no*
Votes: 45.9%


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> With the numbers so far, how are you able to reach herd immunity?
> 
> *yes*
> Votes: 54.1%
> ...


I just knew you would end up questioning stuff...if you don't like the answer, don't ask the question...you knew the vaccine was frowned upon here before you even asked the stupid question...I knew there was an ulterior motive with you, there always is...count me in the percentage of the 'no.'


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

If you trust the vaccine, why does it matter if I don't take it, you've been vaccinated.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Legend killer said:


> With the numbers so far, how are you able to reach herd immunity?
> 
> *yes*
> Votes: 54.1%
> ...


I am not a herd !


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. And I'm not against vaccines, however I am against a rushed one. My rheumatologist called me a week or so ago to see how I was doing. I asked him about the vaccine and if I should get being I'm in the high risk category. His exact words were hell no and if work requires it he'll make sure i get a note to opt out. He's on the covid research team for U of M and said its too soon and many side affects are starting to come out. I have a appointment with him Thursday so I'll ask more


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I am old enough to have gotten the swine flu shot around 1975. Never sicker in my life. No thanks.


that swine flu shot was horrendous - it knocked the crap out of me and i was young and full of piss and vinegar at that time


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

What I really want to know is this. So when I'm eligible and if I get the vaccine. Does this increase my luck catching fish.
Kinda like a fish magnet. The fish will be just biting my hook because?  

Little humor in these weird times stay healthy and have a great holiday season


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

If you want it go get you some !
But they don't need to tell me. 
I have to get it !


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

night vision said:


> If you trust the vaccine, why does it matter if I don't take it, you've been vaccinated.


I know I will be fine. I care about my fellow man.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I just knew you would end up questioning stuff...if you don't like the answer, don't ask the question...you knew the vaccine was frowned upon here before you even asked the stupid question...I knew there was an ulterior motive with you, there always is...count me in the percentage of the 'no.'


Not questioning anything. Things are more likely to get back to normal once we have achieved herd immunity. Not being political or anything your insinuating.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

so go get the shot, you never know you might wake up some morning and have an extra arm or leg, and as far as getting back to normal not gonna happen. they want to keep the people down and control them. and what a better way to do it....fear


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> With the numbers so far, how are you able to reach herd immunity?
> 
> *yes*
> Votes: 54.1%
> ...



I’m not exactly sure how the herd immunity works. If this thing is going to spread through us all anyway, does whether people get the vaccine or not affect the herd immunity?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

CoonDawg92 said:


> I’m not exactly sure how the herd immunity works. If this thing is going to spread through us all anyway, does whether people get the vaccine or not affect the herd immunity?


Yes assuming vaccine is effective. If it is, then you will not be a carrier/transmitter of the virus. When you reach roughly 70% of population either vaccinated or natural immunity from having contracted virus, you essentially starve the virus as there are not enough carriers to perpetuate. The vaccine is very good news!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Legend killer said:


> With the numbers so far, how are you able to reach herd immunity?
> 
> *yes*
> Votes: 54.1%
> ...


You’re asking a group of fisherman to accurately represent a population? Go downtown Columbus and you’ll be above 90%, come out to Plain city and you’ll have 1/2 the people laugh at you for getting one. I’m not getting the vaccine, never had one(not against them).


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

cement569 said:


> so go get the shot, you never know you might wake up some morning and have an extra arm or leg, and as far as getting back to normal not gonna happen. they want to keep the people down and control them. and what a better way to do it....fear


Oh jeez! 🙄Another rebel without a clue!



CoonDawg92 said:


> I’m not exactly sure how the herd immunity works. If this thing is going to spread through us all anyway, does whether people get the vaccine or not affect the herd immunity?


Again! It's because people are dying in droves, and hospitals and staffs are getting stretched thin. Hopefully, this vaccine is a way they can start knocking the numbers down.



BrandonMiller526 said:


> You’re asking a group of fisherman to accurately represent a population? Go downtown Columbus and you’ll be above 90%, come out to Plain city and you’ll have 1/2 the people laugh at you for getting one. I’m not getting the vaccine, never had one(not against them).


So, you've never been vaccinated against diptheria, tetanus, whooping cough, polio, measles, mumps, chicken pox, Hep A, Hep B, or anything else. You are truly a fugitive from the law of averages!


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> Again! It's because people are dying in droves, and hospitals and staffs are getting stretched thin. Hopefully, this vaccine is a way they can start knocking the numbers down.


Yeah I get that and hopefully it is a good thing. I was asking specifically about how the herd immunity thing works.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well, this rebel without a clue just saw on the news that even tho you get the shot they still advise you to wear a mask. and ive noticed your posts when nobody agrees with your point of view you insult them....grow up


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cement569 said:


> *"they"* want to keep the people down and control them


No one has to keep people down...some people do a good enough job keeping themselves down (mostly with bad decisions) 
I always wondered who the "they" were, I've never met them.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

as soon as I possibly can. my dad will get it here shortly as he works in the hospital and he has no serious qualms/concerns. Will let all yall know if he grows an extra arm/any anecdotal side effects. wonder if I will see another pandemic in my lifetime.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

kind of sad to see less than 50% of people say they would take it, but whatever hope it bumps me up in line!!! I get people feel this is rushed but remember that the flu vaccine is modified for the most popular strains each year and this is not the first vaccine ever developed. technology and science truly are pretty incredible. 

I expect sometime this summer I get it although it seems the US didn't exactly hedge on getting too many doses. should know a lot more about efficacy and potential side effects on a more diverse population by then. Corona seems a lot worse than what have been reported as mild side effects so far. To each their own, hope yall don't collect a darwin award.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> You’re asking a group of fisherman to accurately represent a population? Go downtown Columbus and you’ll be above 90%, come out to Plain city and you’ll have 1/2 the people laugh at you for getting one. I’m not getting the vaccine, never had one(not against them).


have you truly never had a vaccine? many schools require vaccinations. really just curious if you have never had a single vaccine.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Not sad at all that people are unsure about taking the vaccine! Doesnt mean they will never take it. What is sad is the possible long-term affects of something pushed out too quickly. Whats sad is people saying its sad that people don't want it yet. Isnt this America? Where you do SOMETIMES get a choice? Again I'm not against vaccines either. I have my rheumatologist telling me hell no to taking it yet I'm going to listen. And he doesnt practice at some hold in the wall hospital, its U of M. There football team sucks, but there hospital and doctors are top notch!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I absolutely want i. The sooner the better for me no matter what.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

You know if you're in healthcare and have an exemption for the flu shot and you're in patient care, you have to....wait....wait for it... Wear a mask?!?! 

That's right, no vaccine, we keep this crap up.

I'll be in line to get stuck, but like most of us in the later phases. We'll have a good idea by then. I'll choose a new vaccine over a new virus, when the vaccine kills 300k people, I'll question it.

Check out Australia's covid numbers!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

loomis82 said:


> Not sad at all that people are unsure about taking the vaccine! Doesnt mean they will never take it. What is sad is the possible long-term affects of something pushed out too quickly. Whats sad is people saying its sad that people don't want it yet. Isnt this America? Where you do SOMETIMES get a choice? Again I'm not against vaccines either. I have my rheumatologist telling me hell no to taking it yet I'm going to listen. And he doesnt practice at some hold in the wall hospital, its U of M. There football team sucks, but there hospital and doctors are top notch!


My dad went to U of M medical school, top of his class in cardiology (electrophysiologist- does device implantation) and is a very well respected practicing physician now. He is currently at OSU and has seen (luckily mainly second hand) the impact this virus has had. He will tell any non immunocompromised person 100% to take it.

I am more talking about those that answered in the 50%+ that will never take it, but please take this as a personal attack. Sure you have a choice- other do not and CANNOT get vaccines, hence why it is important everyone who is able get vaccinated. If your physician says to wait a bit fine follow their advice. Most respected doctors will not tell someone w/o any seriously debilitating immune condition) to not take the vaccine and you can quote me on that.

To see the benefit of the vaccine a high % of the population must be immunized to stop the spread. Hope you eventually are able to eventually take the vaccine in the following months at doctors discretion. IMHO it would be selfish to not, it could result directly in your death or someone else's through spread if you get it. Don't want to be the one taking the last bullet in the war.

Wish some people question what they were vaping, eating, drinking at much as they question this! Probably would have less people as seriously impacted from this virus if so.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

To be fair I answered no but the op only gave 2 options yes and no. At this time my answer is no but that doesn't mean never,


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

OnTheFly said:


> have you truly never had a vaccine? many schools require vaccinations. really just curious if you have never had a single vaccine.


Not a single one, I went to a private school. Now, interestingly enough I am a type one diabetic, but have not had nearly as severe a time as many. Over 95% of type 1’s possess 2 types of antibodies while I only have 1. Anyone who knows anything about type 1 has heard of the honeymoon stage which is as the body slowly produces less insulin as the body is being attacked, this last 6 months for most. I am at 8 years and still have full insulin production. Could be a coincidence, who knows. They tell me every year that since I’m diabetic I need to keep up with all my shots, but I’ve denied every last one of them. (As my parents did for me my whole life)


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

the vaccine is only good for a period of time i believe i heard 6 months, 
and you can contract covid again after having it, your doctor will tell you, you are only immune to it for about 3 months after having it, so it is very possible to catch covid several times.
so from what ive been told that means you will have to have the vaccine twice a year to be totally protected, not sure im willing to do that just yet.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> the vaccine is only good for a period of time i believe i heard 6 months,
> and you can contract covid again after having it, your doctor will tell you, you are only immune to it for about 3 months after having it, so it is very possible to catch covid several times.
> so from what ive been told that means you will have to have the vaccine twice a year to be totally protected, not sure im willing to do that just yet.


I have seen that if catch covid you are believed to be immune from catching it again for 6 months or so due to built up natural short-term immunity. I have not seen anything about the covid vaccine only being effective for a certain period. I know that it is 2 part vaccine.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes. My wife & I both intend to get the vaccine. Additionally, our parents (who are all over 80) are going to receive the vaccine as well. I have been treating Covid-19 positive patients almost every shift for the last couple of months. My wife works in a wound care center, but her patients have to meet specific health standards to receive hyperbaric treatments. Mom is a retired RN. We're all ready to resume a more normal family life. We want to enjoy our time with our aging parents. Mike


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

When our turn, the wife and I will take the shot. If the hospitals become totally overwhelmed with covid patients and you have something serious happen to you, I wish you good luck.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Too soon. Why? Technology has come so far in the past 10 yrs, or even last yr. Just look at your cell phone or car-truck. Why folks think that medicine has not kept up in the technology field is crazy.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

another other alarming thing is there are and have been deaths that have been mis-diagnosed as covid but were not covid. With that happening the numbers here in the USA are incorrect I believe.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

if I already had the covid and recovered do I still need a vacine shot?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

got the vaccination a little over an hour ago. Just your standard vaccination.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

overcheck said:


> if I already had the covid and recovered do I still need a vacine shot?


Experts say the antibodies last 3 to 6 months. Its your call though.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not a chance my self or anyone else that lives in my house would I allow to get injected with the wu flu "vaccine"


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> got the vaccination a little over an hour ago. Just your standard vaccination.


Keep us posted on any effects or lack of!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I voted no. I'm not at risk in any fashion and at this time the several million doses are for front line workers and at risk people in the population. If the concern is over running the hospitals, it is those at risk that should take it. Statistically looking at what we know at this time my chances are well below 1% of needing any hospital care if I do get Covid. Let elderly, front line workers and sickly people take it. Healthy, non-front line workers don't even need to bother at this stage in the process.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> not political, when you are able to get the vaccine will you?


Yes, immediately. While I have some modest risk factors that certainly sway me to get the low risk shot, it's not all just about me. I will get the shot with hope of not spreading the killer virus to the unfortunate ones that can not or will not get the shot or are waiting to get the shot. I don't want to be a spreader that boosts the six digit US fatality count.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I heard If you take the vaccine it makes you want to musky fish in water over 75 with bass tackle


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

When it is available to us ,with physicians blessing, we will be in line for vaccine.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

basser53 said:


> When it is available to us ,with physicians blessing, we will be in line for vaccine.


Here's a link to find your place inline.
I'm behind 23 million people in the USA, 932,500 in Ohio and 7300 in Geauga County.
Sadly, my 93 year old mother is way behind me (almost 100 million people.)

Opinion | When Can I Get a Coronavirus Vaccine in America? - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

*Pfizer CEO 'not certain' if coronavirus vaccine will prevent transmission !*


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

So far I am at a No go 
On getting this vaccine. But I do have time to to gather some more info on this vaccine. Weigh the risk / rewards.
Hopefully they will not suppress the info / statistics on the side affects.
I do wish the best for all who have taken it so far.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure. 

I'm in my early 30s not worried about getting it really, but I have a hard time separating media and internet hysteria (and denial) from my actual chance of having a real bad time if I do contract the virus. 

I'd rather not get the Rona but I won't be standing in line to get poked I guess. Would rather see those who need it more get it. 

I'm not worried about its safety, worst case in my mind is it doesn't actually protect against it well enough and we're back to square one. 

I've put enough garbage into my body I think it can handle a vaccine. I have a really hard time seeing the tin hat conspiracy scenarios about this whole deal, no one wanted this.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Until you can sort out this -



bowhunter1487 said:


> ...I have a hard time separating media and internet hysteria (and denial) from my actual chance of having a real bad time if I do contract the virus.


You cannot draw this conclusion.



bowhunter1487 said:


> ...no one wanted this.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

snakecharmer, I put my info in the estimator and both my wife and I have the same numbers as you and we live in southern Ohio. I think that is just click bait. I have a friend who is retired as a manger in a regional hospital and is still friends with the CEO and they are hopefully the line will exponentially shorten once two other vaccines become approved. They say the estimates are very conservative to not get false hope in the public. One thing for sure, time will answer all these questions. For most of us. By the time we can get it we'll have a lot more information to make decisions on.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Southernsaug said:


> snakecharmer, I put my info in the estimator and both my wife and I have the same numbers as you and we live in southern Ohio. I think that is just click bait. I have a friend who is retired as a manger in a regional hospital and is still friends with the CEO and they are hopefully the line will exponentially shorten once two other vaccines become approved. They say the estimates are very conservative to not get false hope in the public. One thing for sure, time will answer all these questions. For most of us. By the time we can get it we'll have a lot more information to make decisions on.


It shows my wife near the front of the line, cancer survivor 2x and healthcare worker.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I voted yes, but that is with the caveat that I will have 6 months to a year for additional information to become available before I will need to make the final decision.

It is my understanding that this vaccine is totally new technology, and does not use weakened, inactivated, or any part of the virus itself. The science sounds absolutely brilliant and amazing.

However, anyone that believes that there is no long-term risk in taking this vaccine is just as crazy as the folks that believe that the vaccine is loaded with mind-controlling microchips. 

But, we really don't know the long-term dangers associated with Covid-19 either. So, I voted yes for now.


----------



## tonysolon (Jul 24, 2013)

Wife and I will get vaccinated when it is our turn. Older kid in medical training said the other day that he might not get the shot. The other kid has not decided yet.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Voted yes. Masks, social distancing, and hand washing, will still be required after receiving the vaccine, from as many willing participants as possible. Nothing different than what I do now and always have done to prevent flu, common cold, etc. except I am derned tired of the masks! I also believe those of us who spend an inordinate amount of time in the outdoors are always safer from these common viruses than the general non-outdoorsman public.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

simply because the OP is a TROLL i wont answer.. and why is he still a member of this site?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Why hasn't the ceo of Pfizer taken it... awfully weird???


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> I am not a herd !


Amen brother. I'm a hillbilly.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I'm still putting my money down on the vaccine. I have heard of 300,000+ that have died of covid and I know a few on our community. I know people who have had it and were horribly ill and still having side effects. You may well come out of covid with damaged lungs, heart and nervous system. I have never heard of anything close to these with any vaccine. Sure some have a reaction and some may have suffered side effects. There is a greater probability of death or long term health issues from covid than with any vaccine....like I said before, go ahead and roll those dice. The chips your putting on the line is your life.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

just read where a healthcare worker was in the hospital in serious condition after getting the flu vaccine, so good luck to the ones getting it. like i said im not going to put nothing in my body that was throwed together in 6 months. i was born in the morning ....but not this morning


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I know I said I wasn’t going to reply to the trolls thread.. My brother has worked at the Cleveland clinic for well over 20 years and said he won’t be getting in on the initial round, he is going to wait for results and my nephew works in a lab at Loyola University and has said the same. They both feel it’s been rushed and there hasn’t been enough research or positive data to justify taking it. They both consider it Risky. I on the other hand have fallen into the bay of naples when I was in the service, had quarts of vaccine pumped into me then, have worked in the medical waste disposal industry for over 30 years.. I’m guessing my immune system is stronger than a rushed vaccine.. so that’s a big NO for me..


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just read that they have found a new mutation in the UK. Sounds like the vaccine may not be as helpful as they hoped.

*UK health officials have discovered a new coronavirus mutation that has been spreading rapidly in the UK.*
*Neither researchers nor health officials know whether the strain is more infectious, or whether it might complicate matters with vaccines and COVID-19 immunity.*
*Scientists have said the new strain actually carries 17 distinct genetic changes, most of them impacting the spike protein that the virus uses to infect cells.*
*Antibodies created after infection or vaccination target the spike protein, so any major changes to that protein might impact COVID-19 immunity.*


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks ! 
China !


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I know I said I wasn’t going to reply to the trolls thread.. My brother has worked at the Cleveland clinic for well over 20 years and said he won’t be getting in on the initial round, he is going to wait for results and my nephew works in a lab at Loyola University and has said the same. They both feel it’s been rushed and there hasn’t been enough research or positive data to justify taking it. They both consider it Risky. I on the other hand have fallen into the bay of naples when I was in the service, had quarts of vaccine pumped into me then, have worked in the medical waste disposal industry for over 30 years.. I’m guessing my immune system is stronger than a rushed vaccine.. so that’s a big NO for me..


EZ, this sums things up for me.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

you still need to wear a mask cause it is unknown if you can still pass the disease to someone vulnerable. once 70% herd immunity is achieved then things can be relaxed. Not really understanding the confusion?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

you still need to wear a mask cause it is unknown if you can still pass the disease to someone vulnerable. once 70% herd immunity is achieved then things can be relaxed. Not really understanding the confusion?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe that comorbidity and a high percentage of asymptomatic cases have resulted in an underestimation of the survival rate.

But, a lot of people have died, and a lot of people are still at high risk of dying.

If the vaccine is effective and targeted to high risk individuals, you would expect the overall survival rate to improve.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

it must be safe - the VP and other politicians are getting


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

All Thumbs said:


> it must be safe - the VP and other politicians are getting


They’re being injected with Vodka not the vaccine. It’ll make them wince and make us think they got the real thing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

crappiedude said:


> No one has to keep people down...some people do a good enough job keeping themselves down (mostly with bad decisions)
> I always wondered who the "they" were, I've never met them.


Kind of like the propaganda that rich people got that way by robbing from poor people. Never understood how you get rich robbing people who don't have money!



loomis82 said:


> Why hasn't the ceo of Pfizer taken it... awfully weird???


Is he a front line health care worker? Or in a long term care facility for the elderly? Can you imagine the outrage if the news got out that he "cut the line" and got his vaccine before anyone else had a chance to?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hes the CEO of the company. I'm pretty sure people would be ok with him taking his own vaccine. Kinda like see i stand by this. In took it so can you.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...last shot I had was 3 years ago. A tetanus because of a nail I stepped on and I swear to god the damn thing bent because it hit da bone haha.

For me I have been good so far with doing the simple things right from the start of this covid thing. Wash hands alot...and sucked at 1st bc of the dryness/cracked skin...you all remember. Makes ya think about actually how much you did wash hands before lol.

Wear a mask and stopped touching face/picking nose whatnot lol...come on now you do it hahaha. 

All kidding aside...I'll wait it out and keep doing what for me is natural now with mask wearing/sanitize/telling people at walmart to step back I'm busy hear at checkout...works for me.

Continue to stay safe/enjoy life and at least be flexible with this so called pandemic. 

Stay twisted.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Any one else see the video of the lady that passed out after getting the shot


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


>


Yeah she passes out all the time...she actually has a condition...that's media for ya though.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Lazy 8 said:


> EZ, this sums things up for me.


Thanks for that Lazy! That’s the most honest summary of the situation that I’ve seen so far.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

If the vaccine is safe, why is it not approved for use in children?


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Muddy said:


> If the vaccine is safe, why is it not approved for use in children?


Most kids under 18 are already easily brainwashed so they figure they can wait awhile before they stick it to them


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Muddy said:


> If the vaccine is safe, why is it not approved for use in children?


Because it's not safe. Now that people are taking it theirs going be a ton of stuff that comes out about it


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Muddy said:


> If the vaccine is safe, why is it not approved for use in children?


To expedite the vaccine, they did not do any trials on people under 18. Now that two have been approved for adults, trails will begin for those under 18.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> Because it's not safe. Now that people are taking it theirs going be a ton of stuff that comes out about it


You think? With all of the misinformation and disinformation I’m not sure what we will hear.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Question, why would this TX hospital publicly stage a fake vaccination?









Texas hospital accused of FAKING coronavirus vaccine injection on TV


Nurse Ricardo Martinez was filmed getting the COVID-19 vaccine at The University Medical Center of El Paso but TV viewers claimed the dose wasn't real after the syringe didn't move




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard that in 2031 you may be entitled to a cash settlement if you got the Covid vaccine...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Muddy said:


> Thanks for that Lazy! That’s the most honest summary of the situation that I’ve seen so far.


But wait...there's more...


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

People keep saying, oh they threw it together in six months I'm not taking it. Open your eyes on the time frame. Vaccines and such usually take a year, two, possibly three years to make. Why? Funding! No lack of that this time. Next is its usually a single university or other lab. Not this time! The whole world threw every available scientist into action! Ahh, please tell me your not ignorant to this. Studies? They shot up a ton of people. Ok short term. Long term maybe not. But don't be ignorant and say oh they threw this together in a few months because these few months with all factors combined probably equals what one lab couldn't even possibly do in 10 years. Want it, get it. Don't want it, don't get it. But leave the baseless claims in your head. Rant over.

And btw, I contracted it. I recovered. It's not fun.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

you sure like that word ignorant, if you want the shot by all means go get it. just dont tell other people what they should do...rant over


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ig no rant

Lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about a particular thing.



Ahh, now I see. After going back in the post I see I must have upset you with my 6 month comment. Wasn't directed originally or intentionally at you. But didn't you say something about not having glass feelings or something along that line.🤔


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I will repeat myself ans say again it's a choice, simple as that you will choose to get vaccinated or not. every person will weight their options and decide. Again, I think anyone not getting it is gambling with their life, but that is what living in a free United States is about....you have the freedom to choose. You also have the freedom to share an opinion. Let's not disparage each other for exercising these freedoms! I voice mine and someone else sees it differently, that's ok. 

I do have some limited experience on getting FDA approval for a new drug. I actually held INAD (Investigative new animal drug) permits and collected data for approval. One thing I would like to add to the time frame discussion is the current state of instance of disease is active. What this means is they can test on a live active outbreak and get real time rapid results. Efficacy can be best and quickest detected when you can use a drug on a real disease outbreak. Otherwise you reproduce things in a lab. With this disease the fact we have an active pandemic made available the chance to get rapid results as they were testing against the real thing in real time. When I was doing research we had to wait for an outbreak to test in real time and sometimes that took months or years. So, the timeline does not bother me in the least. with a lot of drugs the results are evident pretty quickly and just getting opportunity to test that, is the limiting factor. Now safety is a longer process, but when your using ingredients that have already been proven safe through other evaluations it's fair to assume they are safe here. The FDA is issuing "Emergency Approval" which means they are accepting some of these assumptions to be true. This designation of "emergency use" simply recognizes the need outweighs the risk and it is a situation that dictates some exceptions to save lives. Testing on safety will continue in the interim. I hope this helps someone make their choice.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Stolen from “Geezers” but applicable to the vaccine:


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone notice how the people that won't get the shot don't put down those who say they will get it. But the ones that say they will get it run out of breath putting those down that won't.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A good citizen is compliant. Don’t ask questions, just get in line.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Muddy said:


> A good citizen is compliant. Don’t ask questions, just get in line.


I guess I would be in the hoorible citizen category then


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Anyone notice how the people that won't get the shot don't put down those who say they will get it. But the ones that say they will get it run out of breath putting those down that won't.


I feel its the other way around....


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Anyone notice how the people that won't get the shot don't put down those who say they will get it. But the ones that say they will get it run out of breath putting those down that won't.


I have stated that I will get the vaccine, and haven't put down anyone who anyone who says they won't.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

again ,everyone feels they are right and discounts those who dare question them.I am getting the shot!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 77 and in almost decent shape....I plan on getting it when it's available to me and don't really care if someone else chooses not too. Figure the odds of Covid gettin me are higher than the shot gettin me. I still go fishing and get around in public, don't believe that staying at home would save me so I don't. Do what you think is right....


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I’ll get it...just like a flu vaccine, which I get every year. I have yet to grow a third arm or leg


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Of course everyone thinks that they are right and even may try to convince others but no, I haven't noticed anyone putting other people down for what they believe to be right (even if they're clearly wrong).


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I got the vaccine this morning. Everyone if free to make that decision on if they want it themselves. I will say everyone has different life experiences to help shape how they come to a conclusion on if they want to get it or not.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

We should have 2 polls 6-8 months from now--one for those that got the shot, one for those that didn't. 

1. Are you happy/unhappy you got the shot? 
2. Are you happy/unhappy you didn't get the shot?

Be very interesting to see how the things pan out with all the conflicting info out there. Some high level doctors saying get it, others saying "not so fast, this isn't for everyone". BTW, how do you tell you're allergic to the medication if you've never had the vaccine (one of the "don't take this if" disclaimers)?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> We should have 2 polls 6-8 months from now--one for those that got the shot, one for those that didn't.
> 
> 1. Are you happy/unhappy you got the shot?
> 2. Are you happy/unhappy you didn't get the shot?
> ...


It is if you have had allergic reactios to OTHER vaccines in the past.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> It is if you have had allergic reactios to OTHER vaccines in the past.


This vaccine is supposed to be different from other vaccines,something new,right? So according to that you couldn’t go with that.If that’s true. And I think they aren’t responsible for anything that happens 😲


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Burkcarp1 said:


> This vaccine is supposed to be different from other vaccines,something new,right? So according to that you couldn’t go with that.If that’s true. And I think they aren’t responsible for anything that happens 😲


Do you try a different beer even though you could have an allergic reaction?
If you are allergic to beer, would you drink one?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

MuskyFan said:


> We should have 2 polls 6-8 months from now--one for those that got the shot, one for those that didn't.
> 
> 1. Are you happy/unhappy you got the shot?
> 2. Are you happy/unhappy you didn't get the shot?
> ...


I thought they were advising anyone that had an anaphylaxis reaction to anything in the past not to receive. The 2 people from uk already carried an epipen. So if you have a severe peanut, shellfish, bees, medication allergy you should avoid. I think the 6 month from now group will have more and better information on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> Do you try a different beer even though you could have an allergic reaction?
> If you are allergic to beer, would you drink one?


something else aint ya


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> something else aint ya


I started to reply to that but decided to ignore it😎


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’ll put my trust in god


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Legend killer said:


> Do you try a different beer even though you could have an allergic reaction?
> If you are allergic to beer, would you drink one?


I’ve had 3 beers in my life, not all in the same year. The 3rd tasted just as bad to me as the 1st.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> I’ve had 3 beers in my life, not all in the same year. The 3rd tasted just as bad to me as the 1st.


Not much else to drink at my place. Oh, wait, coffee, water, rum, bourbon, tequila.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MuskyFan said:


> Not much else to drink at my place. Oh, wait, coffee, water, rum, bourbon, tequila.


address please 😄


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I said in the past I would not get the shot, But as someone who had had the cova and made a recovery, I will get the shot when it’s offered. If it would prevent me from getting it again I’ll be first in line.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I’m in. Travel for work, travel for pleasure....know people who have/had it. Initially was a “wait and see”, but by the the time they get to me I will have had plenty of time to wait / see......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Was supposed to get it on Monday at work. Wife and I both tested positive today. I have been around it and beside it for 10 months and now got it.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

cincinnati said:


> I’ve had 3 beers in my life, not all in the same year. The 3rd tasted just as bad to me as the 1st.


Keep drinking, they get better as you go!!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

jrose said:


> Keep drinking, they get better as you go!!


I’m now everyone’s Designated Driver & My Bride is my Designated Drinker!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Based on the CDC's warning about anaphylactic shock, I'll be passing on the vaccine. Never had reactions to all the bee stings I had when I was younger until I got one too many in Hawaii. Left arm from my finger tips to almost my shoulder turned into Professor Clump's arm. Blew up like a balloon, got taken to the base hospital at Pearl Harbor and I was told the next one could be worse. Carried an Epi-pen for years afterward. I guess it was the aggregate number of stings and venom toxicity. I've stayed the hell away from bees since then. No sense in testing that premise now.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ress said:


> Was supposed to get it on Monday at work. Wife and I both tested positive today. I have been around it and beside it for 10 months and now got it.


Prayers out to both wife and yourself for a speedy, full recovery.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Prayers out to both wife and yourself for a speedy, full recovery.





fastwater said:


> Prayers out to both wife and yourself for a speedy, full recovery.


X2


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Burkcarp1 said:


> X2


X3


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

X4! 



threeten said:


> I’ll put my trust in god


God "created" COVID-19. Think about it!



jrose said:


> Keep drinking, they get better as you go!!


I think that drinking alcohol could be a prophylactic measure against the virus. If you have the virus in your mouth or throat, and hit it with some alcohol, you could kill it. So, drink up my friends! 

My buddy thinks he may have had it. Back in the late Spring, early Summer, he had the "couldn't breathe, felt like he was drowning" symptoms. He was at home, walked out of the bathroom to the kitchen (about 15-20 feet), and was doubled over gasping for breath! He told his wife to drive him to the hospital. They tested him for the 2 kinds of flu that they are inoculating for this year. He came back negative on both. Whatever he had, it put him through Hell!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Speaking of beer try this!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

IAM not the least bit interested in getting it, now or ever. Is this virus deadly? Yes for a small percentage of people. I won't say anymore. Don't want to get political. I will trust my body's immune system to do what it does best.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Heard some numbers that were interesting to me. Maybe some people already know. Kinda put it into perspective a bit, maybe.
US population roughly 330 million with 330,000 deaths - 1 out of 1000 dead.
20 million US confirmed cases equals 
1 out of every 60 people to contact covid have died.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Pooch said:


> Heard some numbers that were interesting to me. Maybe some people already know. Kinda put it into perspective a bit, maybe.
> US population roughly 330 million with 330,000 deaths - 1 out of 1000 dead.
> 20 million US confirmed cases equals
> 1 out of every 60 people to contact covid have died.


What about all the people who've had it, recovered and never even went to the hospital or never even knew they had it?..no way of accounting for those folks...what about all the false positives??..and there's a lot of them...they are saying it could be upwards of 30 to 40%...the numbers you say mean nothing...can an asymptomatic person even spread it??..they still really don't even know...


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Wasn't debating the numbers. I heard them and they were interesting to me so I thought I share. Have a great day.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

just read where a new strain of the virus has been found in colorado, so you know what that means. another year of research and mask wearing. guys i dont usually say things that start sh##t but there is something strange going on


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

cement569 said:


> just read where a new strain of the virus has been found in colorado, so you know what that means. another year of research and mask wearing. guys i dont usually say things that start sh##t but there is something strange going on


And you are exactly right! This BS will continue until enough people get fed up with it. No mask......No vaccine........EVER.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

My first dose of the vaccine is scheduled for tomorrow morning & my wife had hers yesterday. This was elective for both of us. As I previously indicated, we are both healthcare providers & our parents are in or near their 80's. Keep in mind, I get into an ambulance box the size of a small shed with some very sick people. No reservations whatsoever....I'm ready to sit on the couch next to my mom, who is 82.... & getting her vaccine ASAP. Mike


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good points fireman! Not everyone's situations are the same.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not covid yet, but did get the second of shingles today...... I hear it really sucks if you do get shingles


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes shingles is b1tch!!! Had it pop up while on vacation this year


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ironman172 said:


> Not covid yet, but did get the second of shingles today...... I hear it really sucks if you do get shingles


I f’d up on the shingles shots. Got the first one last Feb but when I should have gone back for the second, Covid hit and VA appointments got cancelled. Now I need to find out if I need to start over. Lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking at loomis82 picture now I'm glad I went ahead and got it....the Dr. Has been on me for a couple years , like most everything else procrastinate..... he checked me out looking over my body, I'm assuming seeing if I've already had it or been infected..... not sure once you get shingles if they would give the vaccine or not


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

It was bad. It stayed all on my right side. Back and arm. Have some scarring from it. It burned then like a deep muscle pain


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I got my first shingles shot a few weeks ago and going back for the second later in January.

I will say the side effects of the first round were pretty bad for a few days, but worth not getting the shingles from everything I have heard.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

No side affects but my arm hurt like hell for about two weeks. Way more than any other shot I’ve had including the GG shots (one in each cheek 🤬) before going to the Gulf in ‘92.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

MuskyFan said:


> I f’d up on the shingles shots. Got the first one last Feb but when I should have gone back for the second, Covid hit and VA appointments got cancelled. Now I need to find out if I need to start over. Lol.


you should be okay. They were hard to come by when I needed to get my second shot and they told me anytime with in a year is okay.
I wouldn't wait any longer, I’d call and find out.
Do you have to go to the VA? Some shots are available at CVS or Walgreens through the VA.
I had shingles and they are utterly miserable. Worst thing I ever had.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Wife had a light case of shingles a year ago it didn’t look like like fun, I got my first shot in the fall with the VA and going back in two weeks for the second one. My shot burned going in then about 12 hours later I was freezing Couldn’t get warm, cleared up and all good. Hope I don’t have that effect again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

I'm 58, overweight & have asthma. Mom is 86. Both of us will get it as soon as we can. Tired of this ****.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> Looking at loomis82 picture now I'm glad I went ahead and got it....the Dr. Has been on me for a couple years , like most everything else procrastinate..... he checked me out looking over my body, I'm assuming seeing if I've already had it or been infected..... not sure once you get shingles if they would give the vaccine or not



Had the shingles about 8 years ago, NOT fun....Got the original shingles shot a year or so later and then last year got the newest shot at the VA...Get the shots....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Pooch said:


> Heard some numbers that were interesting to me. Maybe some people already know. Kinda put it into perspective a bit, maybe.
> US population roughly 330 million with 330,000 deaths - 1 out of 1000 dead.
> 20 million US confirmed cases equals
> 1 out of every 60 people to contact covid have died.


Yup. Lots of people that have died die with the wu-flu not solely from it. Anyone else notice that flu numbers are way down ? Turns out the cure for the flu is rona


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Heard a glass of Coca cola tested positive for the Rona, then the fake news fact checked it n said not true, gotta love the fake news


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I think the flu is down because the same thing that prevents Covid (masks, staying away from people, hand washing) prevents other stuff too. Haven't had a cold or anything else since this started. Not a single person in the immediate family (12 people) has had the flu or a cold. But everyone's lucky enough to be able to work from home and the schools where the grandchildren attend are and have been mask required, always.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, and my wife and I WILL get the vaccine. We've had the flu vaccines for the last 30 years without problems, along with the shingles, hep, etc. and never had a problem with any of them other than a sore arm and maybe a light fever a day or two. From what I've read, I'm expecting some side effects with the Covid vaccine, but nobody's died from it and the few that have had severe allergic reactions had severe allergies to other stuff. We don't have any allergies, so we're going for it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I get my second dose tomorrow morning.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Absolutely not! I will pass on a rushed vaccine for a virus that has already started to mutate. Much like the flu vaccine is only about 45% effective, the same will be true of this vaccine within a year. Only issue is, nobody knows what the long term effects of this rushed vaccine could possibly be. 

That goof ball DeWine wants teachers in the next round, that will be a hard pass for me.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am now fully vaccinated.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fished-out said:


> I think the flu is down because the same thing that prevents Covid (masks, staying away from people, hand washing) prevents other stuff too. Haven't had a cold or anything else since this started. Not a single person in the immediate family (12 people) has had the flu or a cold. But everyone's lucky enough to be able to work from home and the schools where the grandchildren attend are and have been mask required, always.


iF THE FIU IS DOWN BECAUSE OF MASKS SOCIAL DISTANCE HAND WASHING WHY IS RONA UP?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry about all caps im at work and i use that function alot


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> sorry about all caps im at work and i use that function alot


you scream alot at work?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

A friend of mine who is medical field thinks some of the positive Covid test are actually flu types A or B. He thinks that the reagents may react with mutations of both similar to Covid. That and they aren't testing for A or B and covid is getting all the attention. Even though they are morphologically different the reagents may react enough to give a false positive. Just one more turd in the pot ....it still stinks


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Southernsaug said:


> A friend of mine who is medical field thinks some of the positive Covid test are actually flu types A or B. He thinks that the reagents may react with mutations of both similar to Covid. That and they aren't testing for A or B and covid is getting all the attention. Even though they are morphologically different the reagents may react enough to give a false positive. Just one more turd in the pot ....it still stinks


Any studies or literature?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> you scream alot at work?


Not at all....All caps for the sales orders I fill out at my position. Tool shop superintendent. I thought everyone knew about all caps in excel....


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Legend killer said:


> I get my second dose tomorrow morning.


Curious how you got both your 1st & 2nd doses already ? The Pfizer vaccine arrived in Ohio on the 15th of December & the Moderna version arrived appx 1 week later. Our first responders & front line healthcare workers vaccines (Moderna) started the latter part of last week here in Mercer County. Auglaize County had things in place a few days earlier. We were told that our 2nd dose would be given in another month.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Curious how you got both your 1st & 2nd doses already ? The Pfizer vaccine arrived in Ohio on the 15th of December & the Moderna version arrived appx 1 week later. Our first responders & front line healthcare workers vaccines (Moderna) started the latter part of last week here in Mercer County. Auglaize County had things in place a few days earlier. We were told that our 2nd dose would be given in another month.


Was curious of the same.
Our schedule for work is for a month apart as well starting at the end of this month.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Curious how you got both your 1st & 2nd doses already ? The Pfizer vaccine arrived in Ohio on the 15th of December & the Moderna version arrived appx 1 week later. Our first responders & front line healthcare workers vaccines (Moderna) started the latter part of last week here in Mercer County. Auglaize County had things in place a few days earlier. We were told that our 2nd dose would be given in another month.


Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Curious how you got both your 1st & 2nd doses already ? The Pfizer vaccine arrived in Ohio on the 15th of December & the Moderna version arrived appx 1 week later. Our first responders & front line healthcare workers vaccines (Moderna) started the latter part of last week here in Mercer County. Auglaize County had things in place a few days earlier. We were told that our 2nd dose would be given in another month.


First dose was 12/15, second dose today 1/5. This is the Pfizer vaccine. I work at at one of the few main hospitals in the state that got the vaccine first. I dont work at some rural hospital, I work at a place that hospitals send their sickest patients....







k8


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> First dose was 12/15, second dose today 1/5. This is the Pfizer vaccine. I work at at one of the few main hospitals in the state that got the vaccine first. I dont work at some rural hospital, I work at a place that hospitals send their sickest patients....
> View attachment 461533
> k8


Work or resident? ;-)

Let us know when your third arm starts growing out of your back. If you want, you can have mine, too.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

LK, sounds like you managed to be at the front of the vaccine line in your part of the state. Our County Health Department was the lead agency for vaccinations & sat on them for over a week before the vaccine process ramped up. A slow roll-out was one of the leading stories on the news (again) tonight. I did learn that recipients of the Pfizer vaccine should get the 2nd dose 3 weeks after the initial shot was administered. Military personnel @ Wright Patterson AFB receiving their first shots today was another news item I saw tonight. Unfortunately, a fairly high percentage of healthcare workers in our local nursing homes did not elect to receive the vaccine. About half of our Covid-19 related deaths in Mercer County were nursing home residents who contracted the virus in their living environment. I hope our elderly parents have access to vaccines soon. Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> First dose was 12/15, second dose today 1/5. This is the Pfizer vaccine. I work at at one of the few main hospitals in the state that got the vaccine first. I dont work at some rural hospital, I work at a place that hospitals send their sickest patients....
> View attachment 461533
> k8


 a rural hospital.???? All hospitals got their doses at a similar time???


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> a rural hospital.???? All hospitals got their doses at a similar time???


You must be uninformed?








Eight hospitals named to get Ohio’s first COVID-19 vaccines


COLUMBUS, Ohio (WCMH) — Eight hospitals will receive Ohio’s first batches of COVID-19 vaccine from Pfizer after Gov. Mike DeWine announced its arrival Monday. “Today is the day we…




www.nbc4i.com


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Haha


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> I am now fully vaccinated.


Thats too bad.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Legend killer said:


> You must be uninformed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not uninformed...i really dont care


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> not uninformed...i really dont care


Really? Then why ask?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I voted yes and will get it but I’ll tell you, I don’t like the looks of that 1 1/2” needle they have on the tip of those syringes. None of the several vaccines I received in the past several years have used a garden hose like this covid stick. 
Any reason lk why the use of such a long needle for this particular vaccine?
That thing could almost pass through my skinny little arm!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just responded with a like comment


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Legend killer said:


> First dose was 12/15, second dose today 1/5. This is the Pfizer vaccine. I work at at one of the few main hospitals in the state that got the vaccine first. I dont work at some rural hospital, I work at a place that hospitals send their sickest patients....
> View attachment 461533
> k8


So no more masking? Or social distancing?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I voted yes and will get it but I’ll tell you, I don’t like the looks of that 1 1/2” needle they have on the tip of those syringes. None of the several vaccines I received in the past several years have used a garden hose like this covid stick.
> Any reason lk why the use of such a long needle for this particular vaccine?
> That thing could almost pass through my skinny little arm!


Yea I noticed the same thing. Never saw such a long needle for a shot. Social distancing?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I never saw the needle for the shot I received, but it was painless !
I even mentioned it to the guy who gave it to me.
Arm was a little sore next day, but just like any other shot I’ve received.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

My arm was sore for a day or two. It was a long needle indeed. I am set for dose #2 of Moderna on 1/20/21. A few that I know had mild side effects, and one friend who normally reacts poorly to vaccines needed some assistance (but planned for it ahead of time) but the rest...no issues. My wife is a teacher and she will be getting vaccinated very soon. She was recently in the hospital for 5 days for emergency surgery and speaking with one of the nurses who works every other day in the ICU convinced her that she should get the vaccine. My Dad survived COVID without the hospital. His wife was in ICU for a week. She survived. Her sister died last week from it. One of my Dad's life-long friends died from COVID in that same week. In fact, the list is growing every week of folks that my Dad knows who are dying from COVID. I feel horrible for him....they thought the whole thing was a joke right up until about August when it started to hit their rural area. 

After what he has been through in the past two months, my Dad cannot fathom why anyone would turn down the vaccine.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose at 6:20 this morning and I wanted to let you know that it is totally safe and I’m ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. хорошего дня, Comrade.”


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

fireline said:


> I wasn’t allowed to say anything until today, but it's now okay for me to share that I volunteered for the Covid-19 vaccine from Pfizer. The vaccine is the one that has been developed in Russia. It is in 6 different stages and I received my first dose at 6:20 this morning and I wanted to let you know that it is totally safe and I’m ok, with иo side effects whatsoeveя, and that I feelshκι я чувю себя немного стрно и я думю, что вытл осные уши. чувству себя немго страо. хорошего дня, Comrade.”


 Are you sure you got the vaccine and not the placebo ?

кенпи орпавке лшгнрр ипролдджзщ орнежщ ффыйцукеквы .???


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Think I'll wait for awhile. 









Miami Beach doctor’s death after COVID-19 vaccine under investigation


Just two weeks after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, a Miami Beach doctor dies after developing a condition that caused him to have a stroke. The medical examiner is looking into the cause of his death.




www.local10.com


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Meanwhile yesterday 5000 overweight people had heart attacks and died.......better not eat anymore pizza or chicken wings either


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> Think I'll wait for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 in 1.2 million have died if that is accurate? Does 1 in 1.2 covid cases die or is it more?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

My 90 year old uncle, 88 year old aunt, and my daughter's 70 year old mother-in-law all got the vaccine in Florida over the past few weeks. No ill effects--none. I'm tired of may's and might's. Millions of folks world wide, including over 5 million in this country, have gotten one of these vaccines with only a few adverse reactions and none of those folks died or even have continuing problems. Stack that against the potential adverse effects of getting Covid OR giving it to someone else...I'm getting the vaccine just as soon as I can.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

fished-out said:


> Millions of folks world wide, including over 5 million in this country, have gotten one of these vaccines with only a few adverse reactions and none of those folks died or even have continuing problems.


Just more media lies, no doubt. We, the people, shouldn't be allowed to read, and mainstream media shouldn't be allowed to publish, stuff like this without someone trying their very best to control the party line and embellish and polish the facts.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Blackcat 86 said:


> Just more media lies, no doubt. We, the people, shouldn't be allowed to read, and mainstream media shouldn't be allowed to publish, stuff like this without someone trying their very best to control the party line and embellish and polish the facts.


don't understand?


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Search Results from the VAERS Database


Here is a link about the vaccine cases


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Read through all those reports on that data base and I saw none that I could reasonably suspicion the vaccine as being a primary contributor in the patients death. Almost all had co-morbities that in of themselves could have been the cause of death. These are simply people who were very ill and had got the vaccine and later died. You can read into information whatever you want. I reviewed research many times and my life and one thing I found to be true most of the time was there was bias directing analysis, in an effort to get the desired answer. That is why information by it's self is not always reliable. Good reporting has peer reviews and unbiased reviewers. In my opinion this data base is raw information and not a determinative finding. 

What I know as fact is in my small community at least 5 people have died of Covid-19 and that is 5 more than I ever heard of dying from a vaccine. It's still a choice, and all I ask is that each of us at least weigh as many facts as possible in making that choice. Our lives may well depend on it. I trust the science behind it and will get vaccinated soon as I can.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Southernsaug said:


> Read through all those reports on that data base and I saw none that I could reasonably suspicion the vaccine as being a primary contributor in the patients death. Almost all had co-morbities that in of themselves could have been the cause of death. These are simply people who were very ill and had got the vaccine and later died. You can read into information whatever you want. I reviewed research many times and my life and one thing I found to be true most of the time was there was bias directing analysis, in an effort to get the desired answer. That is why information by it's self is not always reliable. Good reporting has peer reviews and unbiased reviewers. In my opinion this data base is raw information and not a determinative finding.
> 
> What I know as fact is in my small community at least 5 people have died of Covid-19 and that is 5 more than I ever heard of dying from a vaccine. It's still a choice, and all I ask is that each of us at least weigh as many facts as possible in making that choice. Our lives may well depend on it. I trust the science behind it and will get vaccinated soon as I can.


So, everyone is always asking where the source is and I post a ( source with information in it ) and it’s not what You believe so it’s not true? Wow just wow.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wife just got her first dose today. Only because the health care workers in front of her turned it down.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

Legend killer said:


> ...don't understand?


Did you read the story in the link? If not, here's the _Cliff Notes _version:

A very healthy, 56 y/o doctor who was fluent in Spanish and worked in Japan for several years got a BioNTec vaccine shot.
The doctor developed an emergency condition.
The doctor died.
CDC and FDA are investigating the incident, focusing their public narrative on the bereaved family, foreign languages, and overseas employment opportunities.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Burkcarp1, I agree it's interesting information, but not determinate as to what actually the cause of death was. I'm not saying anything is untrue, I just don't see where it says the vaccine was the full cause of death. I appreciate the link and found it quite interesting, but I can't say from the information the vaccine killed them. As I have said before, it's just my opinion, no offense intended. Please continue to post any information you find, it can only help us all learn more.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Sheesh, did you read the problems some of them had. Surprised they made it to even get the vaccine. Digging deep. One patient was already non responsive before being administered vaccine. Smh.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Even if I believed that 13 people died exclusively from the vaccine (and I don't), the rate is barely measurable. Listening to this group would bring back polio, whooping cough, and a whole host of other illnesses that killed and maimed millions of people over the years. While there is no doubt that some people should not take a vaccine given their current health, the vast majority of us should. However, I respect anyone's decision to abstain from a vaccine or any other medical treatment. In this case, it just clears the way for those who DO want it, so feel free to step aside. Over time, Darwin's theories have a way of sorting this type of thing out.

The *National Vaccine Information Center* (NVIC), founded under the name *Dissatisifed Parents Together* (DPT) in 1982, is an American 501(c)(3)[1] organization that has been widely criticized as a leading source of fearmongering and misinformation about vaccines.[2][3][4] While NVIC describes itself as the "oldest and largest consumer led organization advocating for the institution of vaccine safety and informed consent protections",[5] it promotes false and misleading information including the discredited claim that vaccines cause autism,[6][7][8] and its campaigns portray vaccination as risky, encouraging people to consider "alternatives."[9]
Like other anti-vaccination groups, NVIC has been investing heavily into its social media presence in the 2010s. In addition to developing their own social media channels, the organization pushes anti-vaccination messages to online gatherings of young parents, anti-GMO activists and wellness enthusiasts.[10] However, due the group's decision to stick to Facebook as their main social media channel, they experienced only a small growth of their social media base, while other anti-vaccination groups such as Children's Health Defense saw their impact increase considerably on systems such as Instagram during the COVID-19 pandemic.[11]

*Background*
The organization was co-founded in 1982 by Jeff Schwartz, Barbara Loe Fisher, and Kathi Williams under the name Dissatisfied Parents Together (DPT).[12]:8 Each of them had observed the health of one of their children deteriorate at some point after receiving a dose of the DPT vaccine and had watched a television broadcast of the film _DPT: Vaccine Roulette_, which drew an erroneous causal link between DPT vaccines and illnesses of some children who received them.[12]:1–6 In 1985, Fisher and Harris Coulter co-authored a book, _DPT: A Shot in the Dark_, which asserted an association between the whole cell pertussis (whooping cough) vaccine in the DPT shot and autism.[13] The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention now recommend the newer acellular pertussis vaccines (DTaP and Tdap), and whole cell pertussis vaccines are no longer used in the US.[14][15] because of adverse effects unrelated to autism.[16][17]
In the early 1980s, the organization joined with the American Academy of Pediatrics to draft the original legislation for the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act of 1986,[18][19] which created a federal vaccine injury compensation program, mandated doctors to give parents vaccine benefit and risk information, and required the recording and reporting of vaccine injuries and deaths (see Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System). The organization changed its name to the National Vaccine Information Center in the early 1990s.[12]:8


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Like I said WOW


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fished-out said:


> Even if I believed that 13 people died exclusively from the vaccine (and I don't), the rate is barely measurable. Listening to this group would bring back polio, whooping cough, and a whole host of other illnesses that killed and maimed millions of people over the years. While there is no doubt that some people should not take a vaccine given their current health, the vast majority of us should. However, I respect anyone's decision to abstain from a vaccine or any other medical treatment. In this case, it just clears the way for those who DO want it, so feel free to step aside. Over time, Darwin's theories have a way of sorting this type of thing out.
> 
> The *National Vaccine Information Center* (NVIC), founded under the name *Dissatisifed Parents Together* (DPT) in 1982, is an American 501(c)(3)[1] organization that has been widely criticized as a leading source of fearmongering and misinformation about vaccines.[2][3][4] While NVIC describes itself as the "oldest and largest consumer led organization advocating for the institution of vaccine safety and informed consent protections",[5] it promotes false and misleading information including the discredited claim that vaccines cause autism,[6][7][8] and its campaigns portray vaccination as risky, encouraging people to consider "alternatives."[9]
> Like other anti-vaccination groups, NVIC has been investing heavily into its social media presence in the 2010s. In addition to developing their own social media channels, the organization pushes anti-vaccination messages to online gatherings of young parents, anti-GMO activists and wellness enthusiasts.[10] However, due the group's decision to stick to Facebook as their main social media channel, they experienced only a small growth of their social media base, while other anti-vaccination groups such as Children's Health Defense saw their impact increase considerably on systems such as Instagram during the COVID-19 pandemic.[11]
> ...


Thanks for the info. WOW.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is just another author putting out a piece under the current cloud of journalistic persecution.

And, here's another piece that argues against sacrificing real liberty for perceived safety.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

well on yesterdays news dr. fauci gave warnings of allergic reactions and some could be severe, saw it on channel 19 cleveland ....so who do you believe?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Totally understand for those not wanting to get or wait and see. It's your body, we should all be equally concerned about what is injected into our bodies, same as the air we breath, water we drink, and all the other chemicals and drugs we put into it. 
For those interested I've been talking to lots of my coworkers and individuals I work with that received the vaccine and the same side effects seem to come up: Pain at the injection site, generally lasting up to 3 days, a few to the point it almost limits upper range of motion for effected arm, one person had increased sensitivity at site; headache day of injection, none I've heard lasting longer than 24 hours; rash or redness at injection site but only presenting 7-9 days after injection then resolving within a few days; swelling at injection site without pain but again same as rash, didn't present until day 7-9. 
This is by no means a scientific way of gathering information, I just had the opportunity to ask a larger group of people, and out of my own personal interest was curious. I've spoken to approximately 30-40 individuals and majority had some of the listed above side effects. I don't know of anyone with serious side effects that kept them from coming into work, age range was 28-60 and generally healthy folks.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

cement569 said:


> well on yesterdays news dr. fauci gave warnings of allergic reactions and some could be severe, saw it on channel 19 cleveland ....so who do you believe?


All vaccines and all medications have potential for side effects as well as severe allergic reactions. If people read the data sheets for their routine vaccinations and daily medication regimen I think they would be unpleasantly surprised. 
Individuals should weigh the pros and cons for all of these things.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

burnsj5 makes good points across the board. I've put what the CDC says based on the latest data they've analyzed down below, but my interpretation is that life threatening allergic reactions are rare and primarily involve folks who already have severe allergies (essentially, they carry an epipen). If you fall in that group, you can still get the vaccine, but you need to bring your epipen and inform the caregiver ahead of time. Under the vaccine protocols, any one who gets the shot should plan to stick around for at least 15-20 minutes so they can observe you and make sure you don't have an immediate reaction. One of my daughters is in her 40's and carries an epipen; she still plans to get the vaccine, but will be prudent in how and when she gets it.

"As of December 23, 2020, a reported 1,893,360 first doses of Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine had been administered in the United States, and reports of 4,393 (0.2%) adverse events after receipt of Pfizer BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine had been submitted to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). Among these, 175 case reports were identified for further review as possible cases of severe allergic reaction, including anaphylaxis. Anaphylaxis is a life-threatening allergic reaction that does occur rarely after vaccination, with onset typically within minutes to hours (_3_). Twenty-one cases were determined to be anaphylaxis (a rate of 11.1 per million doses administered), including 17 in persons with a documented history of allergies or allergic reactions, seven of whom had a history of anaphylaxis. The median interval from vaccine receipt to symptom onset was 13 minutes (range = 2–150 minutes). Among 20 persons with follow-up information available, all had recovered or been discharged home. Of the remaining case reports that were determined not to be anaphylaxis, 86 were judged to be nonanaphylaxis allergic reactions, and 61 were considered nonallergic adverse events. Seven case reports were still under investigation. This report summarizes the clinical and epidemiologic characteristics of case reports of allergic reactions, including anaphylaxis and nonanaphylaxis allergic reactions, after receipt of the first dose of Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine during December 14–23, 2020, in the United States. CDC has issued updated interim clinical considerations for use of mRNA COVID-19 vaccines currently authorized in the United States (_4_) and interim considerations for preparing for the potential management of anaphylaxis (_5_). In addition to screening for contraindications and precautions before administering COVID-19 vaccines, vaccine locations should have the necessary supplies available to manage anaphylaxis, should implement postvaccination observation periods, and should immediately treat persons experiencing anaphylaxis signs and symptoms with intramuscular injection of epinephrine (_4_,_5_)."


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

burnsj5 said:


> All vaccines and all medications have potential for side effects as well as severe allergic reactions. If people read the data sheets for their routine vaccinations and daily medication regimen I think they would be unpleasantly surprised.
> Individuals should weigh the pros and cons for all of these things.


The thing that gets me with all new drugs is the disclaimer "don't take XXX if you're allergic to it or it's components". How do you know if your allergic until you take it? I understand those with egg allergies, or similar, but these new medicines are just that...NEW. And some of the side affects (not the covid vaccines) boggle the mind. They are scarier than the illness the drug is meant to protect you from. I guess if you're at the end off the rope, you'll take anything to keep from the rope stretching your neck.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> The thing that gets me with all new drugs is the disclaimer "don't take XXX if you're allergic to it or it's components". How do you know if your allergic until you take it? I understand those with egg allergies, or similar, but these new medicines are just that...NEW. And some of the side affects (not the covid vaccines) boggle the mind. They are scarier than the illness the drug is meant to protect you from. I guess if you're at the end off the rope, you'll take anything to keep from the rope stretching your neck.


allergic to vaccines in the past. Flue, you know a vaccine


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I think this is all a good discussion and is a lot of information to digest. There is a lot of hyperbole in the news and social media discussion. I think it all boils down to one thing, do you trust those in charge? Do you trust the drug companies to have used good practices in both development and testing? Do you trust the authorities in both the medical and government?

I still contend it's a gamble either way. Most of us will make our bets on what we best decide is the winner. I do not have any issues personally with anyone however they decide. I do believe the science was good and I will make the case to get it, as I have determined my best bet is with the vaccine, and thus so is most people's. I genuinely have a desire to see us all win. Using the gambling analogy; the ante is your health and the "all in" bet is your life. I think the safe bet is on the vaccine, I see it as an ace some read it as a joker. Sometimes Jokers are wild and sometimes they are worthless. 

Here are some thoughts that I don't necessarily subscribe to but are out there:

All animals suffer disease, in the wild the healthy survive and the disease weeds out the weak

The world can spare a few people

Do we have a higher moral ground than wild animals?

Just let it run it's course and manage the out come.

Unchecked disease in the wild has devastated wild animal populations to the point of collapse, is this what we want for humanity? 

If mostly old and sick die, should the healthy and young not care? 

People are in general good and those in charge are doing their best to protect us, aside from any agendas. 

Is either taking or refusing a vaccine actually something we should be making into "a statement" or should it simply be a decision made from a fair evaluation of benefit and risk?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

A lot of good and bad info out there on both Covid and the vaccines. Nothing has come up to sway my decision to hold up on it at this time. I did have a bad reaction to a bee sting years ago but haven’t been stung in over 20 years. Will I react to the vaccine? IDK. To me, the uncertainty of the vaccine’s effectiveness outweighs any unsubstantiated benefits it may provide. Time will tell and I may eventually change my mind. Everyone has this decision to make on their own. No one can tell them they are right or wrong.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nobody knows what the long term repercussions will be from the vaccine, that alone is enough for me to want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

bulafisherman said:


> Nobody knows what the long term repercussions will be from the vaccine, that alone is enough for me to want nothing to do with it.


people booze and smoke knowing the long term repercussions...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> people booze and smoke knowing the long term repercussions...


At least that's enjoyable things to do. That people know what can happen. The so called vaccine no one knows exactly what will happen long term.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

i seen on the news a few weeks ago that the company that is dispensing the vaccine is an L.L.C. company, there for they are protected from any legal actions....no lawsuits


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Boozing is a hell of a good time! People still troll even though people repeatedly tell them they suck


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

cement569 said:


> i seen on the news a few weeks ago that the company that is dispensing the vaccine is an L.L.C. company, there for they are protected from any legal actions....no lawsuits


For sure we live in a lawsuit-happy society. The great thing about this? You aren't being forced to vaccinate. You have been told the risks of vaccination. You have been told what could potentially happen to you. Employers should not mandate the vaccine. If it's mandatory, then they are on the hook for all issues. If it is voluntary, no issue. Let the people decide. It's that simple. 

6+ million Americans have this stuff in them and less than 5,000 have reported issues. One doctor passed away in Florida and yet we still don't know "why" he died, but yet so many are jumping to conclusions that "a healthy doctor died from the vaccine!" We don't know if the vaccine caused his issue. Even if it did, one case is not going to stop the distribution of the vaccine across the world. In fact, I'm pretty sure there are several hundred million folks on the continent of Africa who would GLADLY take the doses that are set aside for the USA. 

I get my second dose next week. My sister got hers last week. She's fine, as are her co-workers.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

There’s over 200,000 people who died not from covid but the underlying health conditions they had prior to covid. This vaccine is not going to fix those underlying conditions. This is not a miracle drug and not 100% effective and does not provide lifetime immunity.

But you are correct, it is a personal choice that each person needs to make based on THEIR situation, not someone else’s. The fact that someone’s brother’s mother’s pool guy had a medical condition is not a reason to say any of the rest of us need to get the vaccine. I wear a mask and stay 6’ away (even if they don’t - had the discussion a couple times already) which, according to the experts, is enough to control the virus.

Now, if you’re going to DC next week, get the shot.


----------



## Blackcat 86 (Feb 11, 2011)

I never heard of this source, so it's probably not true.


----------

